# dutch belt cow for sale



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a very small registered dutch belted cow for sale. She's smaller than some jerseys, bred, and halter broke. I'm selling her because of her size, she doesn't fit in well with the other cows and water buffalo. She's used to single strand electric fencing too. Located in Ohio.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Price? Where in Ohio? Age? 
All this info would help.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

She is in Lowell, Ohio - she said she'd get photos to me tomorrow and price - I think she has trouble posting from her smartphone on here - this is the website- Homeless Acres Water Buffalo DairyÂ  - Home


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I wish I needed a cow! Dutch Belted have been known for their good milk, nice temperment. Local DB herd is contracted to sell all their milk to a cheese factory in the Detroit area, which makes prize winning Artisian cheeses. All the DB cattle I have met were very nice individuals, great temperments. 

The breed website says that the fat globules in DB milk are very small and digestible. They give quite a bit of milk, not quite such a big animal for the family farm. Do very well as grazing cows, still produce well, with less grain. Any milker needs some grain to keep up production.

We had a DB steer calf, who was a real enjoyable animal to own. We sold him as a feeder at Fair, he gained VERY well on grass, little grain. The purchaser came by at the next Fair, told us the calf had been an EXCELLENT beef animal, so EASY to handle, gained almost 1000 pounds in 9 months, with terrific meat. One of those glad/sad moments!! Glad to hear steer was well behaved, had such good gain in that short time and good meat. Sad that he was gone, had been such a pet for us!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

goodhors said:


> gained almost 1000 pounds in 9 months, with terrific meat.


just curious How old and how big was it when you sold it...I was curious how big and how long it took them to grow out


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Steer calf was 500 pounds, 7 months old, raised from bottle. We progressed thru alfalfa pellets to some small daily amounts of corn and oats, only a couple pounds. He had pasture, grazing all day, with hay when he was stalled at night. We have VERY good pasture, with a variety of plants to eat, grasses, clover. We were a bit stressed with his weight going to the Fair, it was going to be close! Anything over 500 pounds can't sell at the Auction, so him being exactly on the number was a relief. Calf sold very well, buyer really liked his coat pattern with the belt.

We didn't push him during the time we had him. Comments from the Judge said he could have been carrying a lot more weight on his body frame, though he placed and looked good in the Dairy Steer calf class. He had big bones, good legs and hooves to carry weight.

I don't know what the buyer fed him. Buyer told us the steer went 1400 pounds when weighed at the processer. I figured he was about 16 months at the time he was processed, by adding the date we got him, date the buyer said he got him done. Buyer was a cattle person, bought a number of the feeder calves. He still seemed surprised how quickly the steer got so BIG. So steer could have been getting lots of feed there, I know there was some pasture. Buyer did say the steer would ALWAYS come follow him around if he was checking fence, working outside near him. Wanted his head scratched, still acted like a pet calf.


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

If only I could get her to ND, she sounds like a perfect fit here.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is a photo - the lady sent to me yesterday -









$2,000 is asking price


----------

